#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-10
 * Cheri703 is alive! just still hdd-less for server to set up quassel again...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-11
<Unit193> Howdy, Cheri703
<Cheri703> hola
<Cheri703> sorry, was in the other room, working on some client computers
<Cheri703> installing windows (and the ensuing updates) is like watching paint dry -_-
<Unit193> No matter
<Cheri703> how are things with ubuntu ohio? I have been sort of dead to the world
<Unit193> You had the last thing said :P
<Cheri703> ha, nice
<Unit193> Why did they have to make Gish? :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-12
<canthus13> blargh.  How do I move a window that has the top bar stuck above the top of the screen?
<Unit193> Normally it's alt+space m or alt+drag
<canthus13> Thank you. I forgot since I use it so rarely.
<Unit193> Awesome, glad it helped
 * canthus13 once left skype stuck for months like that due to laziness. :P
 * Unit193 would do something like that :P
<Unit193> And uptime for this will just keep building as reboots really kill it :/
<jrgifford> Sweet, looks like nothing is changing in oneiric. Havent had any package updates in a WHOLE DAY. :)
<dzho> gah
<dzho> paultag: around?
<dzho> I'm blanking on someone's name here.
<dzho> ah, nm
<dzho> figured out a web search that allowed me to find it
<paultag> dzho: howdy
<paultag> whosiwhatsit?
<dzho> mako
<paultag> what about mako?
<paultag> w/hois dzho
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> Oh deejoe
<dzho> haha
<paultag> sorry didn't grok the name
<paultag> dzho: yeah sure, need mako's address or something?
<dzho> no, just pointing out that bkuhn, moglen, and mako are people I look to more as examples of hardcore software freedom
<dzho> as advocates
<paultag> oh hehe
<dzho> less so from RMS every day, this time based on him calling people who use Apple stuff 'fools'
<dzho> http://stallman.org/archives/2011-jul-oct.html#06_October_2011_%28Steve_Jobs%29
<paultag> dzho: mako's a great guy
<paultag> we went potato farming together the other weekend
<paultag> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulproteus/6179993782/in/set-72157627745385606 <- so much love
<paultag> (that's mako standing)
<dzho> ah, paulproteus is from here, I understand.
<dzho> yeah, thought so
<paultag> he's from Ra-cha-cha
<paultag> now in Boston
<dzho> yeah
<dzho> I guess he and remy were hanging out a little last time he was in town
<paultag> dzho: a week or so ago :)
<paultag> no wait, 3?
<paultag> in the last month
<dzho> I could look at irc logs, but meh
<paultag> yeah no big deal
<paultag> the apple I picked (and mako ganked) - http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6178/6162969396_e7e37e4313.jpg :)
<dzho> oh, gah, a twitter icon at software freedom day
<paultag> :)
<dzho> I guess I can't recommend identi.ca even, though, since I'm not using it currently
<paultag> :)
<dzho> not that I'm using twitter, but oh well
<paultag> :)
<paultag> yeah, oh well
<paultag> screw it :)
<dzho> I started looking around to see if anyone was using the pre v1 of status.net, so I could hook back up to it via xmpp, but no luck
<paultag> dzho: humm
<dzho> anyway, a little light reading about platforms vs products, and why you don't want to work for amazon:
<dzho> http://buu700.com/steverant
<paultag> they had some stupid bullshit excuse for their xmpp queue crap
<paultag> so if you fix their queue model, it'd work
<paultag> they must have blasted it because it was crap
<dzho> yeah, well it left me hi and dry, and I'm disinclined to pursue it at the moment.
<paultag> yar
<thafreak> yar
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-13
<canthus13> paultag: dmr?
<paultag> canthus13: the R in K&R
<paultag> Dennis Ritchie
<paultag> he spake at OLF a few years back
<paultag> I think
<canthus13> Oh. The guy that wrote C?
<Unit193> http://www.osnews.com/story/25232/Dennis_Ritchie_Creator_of_UNIX_and_C_Dead_at_70
<itsafork> believe it or not, but this is not as obvious to everyone as you might think...
<itsafork> word of advice: do not for WHATEVER reason start adding random standard-expression-type strings to the end of the reference name of your kernel. -OR- changing the name of your kernel by adding random standard-expression-type strings to the end of it. believe it or not, IT WILL PREVENT EVERYTHING IN THAT SYSTEM FROM WORKING AFTER REBOOT!!!!!!!
<Unit193> itsafork: I take it you did an oopsie? :P
<SkrappJaw> hey
<SkrappJaw> long time no see. whats up?
<Unit193> Howdy
<Unit193> Oneiric is about to go up in flames ;)
<SkrappJaw> O.o?
<Unit193> About to be released (And not sure it's fully cooked)
<itsafork> Unit193: no some dumbass in our datacenter did on his dedicated server, i'm trying to untangle the Flipping mess of a CentOS box this guy has...
<itsafork> Unit193: & of course any "normal" possible solution is either not working or fails while trying to implement it.
<Unit193> Heh, yepo, that's how it normally works :P
<itsafork> you're telling me!
<itsafork> so i haven't looked yet, does anybody know what time the official release is happening??
<Unit193> 13th
<itsafork> right, but it's the 13th now, & it's not available on the website yet...
<Unit193> Wasn't when I said it ;)  It will be out at some point today, not sure when
<itsafork> does anybody have any idea when today 11.10 will be available for download???? if not i'll just sit here clicking refresh
<itsafork> ok
<jrgifford> Unit193: Oneiric in flames? Say it isn't so!
<Unit193> How did the countdown go?
<jrgifford> stillllllllll going.
<jrgifford> 07 hours, 05 minutes and counting
<jrgifford> this thing has seriously led us on one while goose chase after another.
<Unit193> Eh, I'll findout tomorrow
<jrgifford> haha.
<jrgifford> i've spent too much time on this already, spending another 7 hours won't hurt anything. :P
<Unit193> I don't care enough to go crazy, but I would like to know (Tomorrow being the 13th)
<jrgifford> Today is the 13th...
<Unit193> Tomorrow for me ;)
<jrgifford> Oh. stupid timezones.
<Unit193> Wait for it...
<Unit193> We are both in Ohio
<jrgifford> lol.
<jrgifford> stupid me.
<jrgifford> annnddddddd it's out! - http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<thafreak> so...anyone here run 64bit for their main OS?
<paultag> hell naw
<thafreak> I tried it for a while, but flash and java never worked right
<thafreak> should I try it again, or stick with 32bit+pae?
<paultag> I love 32-pae
<thafreak> kk, I'll prob stick with that then
<thafreak> think I'm going to finally upgrade my work computer...
<paultag> fluxbox is calling
<paultag> thafreak: http://i.imgur.com/q6rU5.png
<paultag> so seductive
<thafreak> haha...I usually run flux inside vnc for remote access
<thafreak> you running flux ontop of gnome?
<paultag> no
<paultag> that'd be silly
<paultag> I'm running GNOME on top of Flux
<paultag> just ditched metacity / compiz
<thafreak> seemed like gnome desktop switcher
<thafreak> gotcha
<paultag> because it is :)
<paultag> but that's all being drawn by fluxbox
<paultag> not metacity / compiz
<thafreak> right...
<paultag> fluxbox is at the bottom, so to speak
<thafreak> did that back in the day once...
<thafreak> when metacity was brand new...
<paultag> thafreak: it's actually rather comfortable
<thafreak> but I think it was blackbox
<thafreak> which gnome? 2 or 3?
<paultag> 2
<paultag> I might try 3 at some point
<thafreak> hows gtk3 looking ontop of fluxbox?
<paultag> but I need to get compositing to work
<paultag> thafreak: it works, but only just
<paultag> I need to spend some time getting gnome3 to play nice
<paultag> gtk3 is ok
<thafreak> is gtk3 very different than gtk2? Like does it require a window manager with compositing to work?
<paultag> thafreak: nah, but gnome3 does
<paultag> gtk3 works fine
<thafreak> i'm mostly interested in gtk3...don't they incorporate more html type stuff in it?
<paultag> I have no idea
<thafreak> well, I swear I was reading about something new, I thought it was gtk3, and it had features that were blowing my mind
<paultag> thafreak: that might be
<paultag> thafreak: I know GNOME3 has javascript and html5 support
<paultag> but I don't know that it's GTK
<paultag> in fact, I'd be stunned if it were
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-14
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> paultag: re: gtk and html5...it's called broadway....
<paultag> thafreak: ah, that's the webserver with websockets
<thafreak> some sort of way to run gtk apps via html5 canvas
<paultag> that's not GTK
<paultag> that's a rendering backend
<paultag> for GDK
<thafreak> http://people.gnome.org/~michael/data/2011-10-10-lool-demo.webm
<thafreak> libreoffice running on it
<paultag> it writes GTK apps to an HTML5 canvas + websockets rather then x11
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, I got it running when they announced it
<paultag> it's OK
<paultag> very laggy, not really robust
<paultag> but it's gdk not gtk
<thafreak> more laggy than a java applet running a vnc viewer?
<paultag> thafreak: it's not bad when it's localhost
<paultag> but not great
<paultag> http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2011/03/15/gtk-html-backend-update/ <- that guy wrote it
<paultag> it's cute
<jrgifford> Heya jandrusk. :)
<Unit193> Howdy jandrusk , jrgifford
<Unit193> You ever figure out that countdown? ;)
<jrgifford> Unit193: yeah, it was for 11.10
<Unit193> :P
<jrgifford> It was a 11.10 countdown with a ARG mixed in.
<jrgifford> (alternate reality game)
<jrgifford> what was really funny was how they revealed that after the first two days, everything we ran into was pure improve.
<jrgifford> *improv
 * canthus13 bounces around.
<dzho> https://plus.google.com/116424023320279967100/posts/bh8UqrsNFBf?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=statusnet#116424023320279967100/posts/bh8UqrsNFBf <- neato
<Unit193> canthus13: Not being pushy, but ping me when/if you are able to start openbox (Channel is only telling me of day changes ;) )
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-15
<gilbert> paultag: http://pault.ag:8080/index.html is down :(
<paultag> gilbert: I accedentally rm'd it's dir. Gimme a few hours and I can get it back up
<paultag> gilbert: I lied. I had it in git
<paultag> gilbert: it's back up
<paultag> I have a python script for it too somewhere
<paultag> http://me.pault.ag/debwatch.py
<Unit193> Hey, there it is
<jrgifford> Anyone know what happened to this page...? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<jrgifford> It's like someone went through and killed the America's board pages.
<jrgifford> paultag: ^^
<paultag> jrgifford: odd
<paultag> jrgifford: you should consider emailing the board
<jrgifford> paultag: I mentioned it to pleia2, she filed a bug report since she couldn't report it.
<paultag> rockn'
<jrgifford> *restore
<paultag> thanks for the heads up jrgifford
<jrgifford> no problem.
<Unit193> jrgifford , paultag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas_ popey did it ;)
<jrgifford> dangit popey. :P
<paultag> ah, w0rd
<jrgifford> WHY ALAN WHY?! :P
<jrgifford> so, should I edit it and change it back...? :P
<paultag> brb nap :)
<paultag> just email , jrgifford
<paultag> just email him *
<paultag> ok, nap
<jrgifford> hehe. ok i'll email.
<jrgifford> enjoy your name paultag.
<paultag> always do?
<Unit193> I fell asleep at ~9-10am :P
<jrgifford> *nap
 * jrgifford can't type today
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-08
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Cheri703> o/ thafreak
<dzho> thafreak: oh, hi.  (better late than never)
<Melon_Bread> (Kinda late as well) Good Morning/Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-09
<oda> http://youtu.be/_eMb_kh_glw
<skellat> So, what sort of cake should I bake for the Quantal Quetzal release party
<skellat> ?
<Unit193> skellat: Wonder, you use apt-offline much?
<skellat> Unit193: Yes
<Unit193> Wondered how much of a use case it had/has.
<skellat> Unit193: Well, since there are no alternate installer discs available now it lets you update machines that have low to no connectivity
<skellat> Previously the alternate installer disc would have served as a partial repository to allow for that
<skellat> Now that those aren't being maintained, tools like apt-zip and apt-offline are it.  Considering how Time Warner Cable kills the broadband here in Ashtabula Township as frequently as they do...especially since their office is within very short walking distance...
<Unit193> And with synaptic being gone as well...
<skellat> Synaptic allowed for building a package download script which I usually did a find/replace in to swap out the wget's for aria2c's
<skellat> So, yeah, apt-offline has a place
<skellat> Broadband overall may be getting universal quantitatively but in terms of quality it is not a level playing field
<skellat> The FCC's last broadband deployment report says that much with pretty graphs and way more text
<paultag> soon, for those of you with raspberry pis, I might get around to implementing a raspi image that can mirror the debian archive on the fly, so long as it's hooked up to a hard-drive
<Unit193> I noted the bit about synaptic and apt-offline, but think it was a bit late in the cycle.  Hopefully for 13.04.
<paultag> then using mirror://, use that when it's around
<paultag> apt-offline is a bit of a hack
<paultag> apt-mirror is nice
<paultag> p.s. synaptic is in the repos
<skellat> paultag: Hack it may be, but it works
<paultag> so does apt-mirror :)
<dzho> so, what's the whole process with apt-offline?
 * dzho finds http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT and now is looking at it
<paultag> there's also some apt-proxy thing
<paultag> which is cool too
<dzho> ah, a signature file
 * dzho uses approx
<dzho> which is a server-side thing, rather than client side
<skellat> paultag: I'm still wading through about 40 ISOC messages about the wonderful upcoming International Telecommunications Union meeting that does not bode will for the Internet overall
<paultag> interesting. anthing big?
<dzho> maybe they'll have as much luck with these "death of Internet predicted, details on our news report at 11" stuff as they did with the OSI model.
<skellat> Lots of gloom and doom over Internet traffic handling and how the Europeans are proposing to go to Sending Party Pays to soak Google for lots and lots of cash as well as probably Akamai and other CDNs
<dzho> which means that it will never work
<skellat> Vint Cerf is even chiming in on the thread
<skellat> Here's a snippet from somebody other than Vint Cerf
<skellat> "The  LDC's (whether it is governments or the local telco's) have to bare  costs for the delivery of information and get little (no?) revenues in  return either from the companies gaining the revenue from supplying the  information or from the companies selling the devices that are  accessing/using the information"
<skellat> It seems that the whole thing is being regarded as a zero-sum game economically
<dzho> the LDC's might want to look into charging what they need to in order to provide the service they do
<dzho> it's like they want to be in every other freakin' business in the world except the one they are in
<skellat> That's the main root to it all.  Sucking money out of Google and other CDNs for flushing so much traffic down the tubes
<dzho> it's a shakedown, basically
<dzho> "oh, you guys are making lots of money.  we want some of that"
<skellat> Yup.
<skellat> So, back to my original question...what sort of cake should I bake for the Quantal Quetzal release party?  Should I just "be creative"?
<paultag> ugh, I've spent too much money in the last few days, I need to stop this crap
<dzho> this just in: road crews begin demanding a cut for delivering iPhones to Best Buy
<dzho> skellat: not cake.  pie.
<dzho> blackbird pie
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> paultag: What's the problem with too much cash outflow?
<paultag> skellat: I need to pay for stuff like food
<dzho> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sing_a_Song_of_Sixpence
<paultag> you know
<paultag> and to live
<skellat> paultag: Ah.  Those kinds of issues.
<dzho> too many toys?
<paultag> yah, dumb moves
<paultag> I got a dock for my laptop last night (which I would *like*, but it was a bit of a waste of money)
<dzho> I've been having a Nexus 7 itch
<paultag> I can't stand plugging shit in and out and in and out.
<paultag> oh man, yeah, really
<dzho> thing that gets me is no uSD slot
<paultag> none of them do, anymoe
<paultag> anymore*
<dzho> yeah, some of them still do
<paultag> well, android 4.1+ don't support it
<dzho> ouch
<dzho> man, screw Google
<paultag> they have a new protocol that works to allow access
<paultag> but they ditched multi-parition cardsd
<paultag> cards
<dzho> gar
<paultag> so it's no longer safe to do that sorta thing
<paultag> yar
<dzho> given that I still use a froyo device, I suppose I ought to snag something ICS and then just run with that
 * dzho curses
<skellat> Well, I gotta bounce...I have KP duty and the dirty dishes are above the edge of the sink rim.  I'll try to be back later today guys.
<dzho> READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE permission. This is a new permission that will be required in a future release for apps that want to read the contents of the SD card. Up to now, anybody could read the SD card. It's not enforced in JellyBean unless you turn on a special developer option. Google strongly encourages all developers that read from the SD card to include this permission now.
<dzho> http://iamafanof.wordpress.com/2012/07/21/booting-android-jelly-bean-4-1-from-sdcard-for-nook-tablet/
<paultag> hahaha, oh this is great - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZxs09eV-Vc
<paultag> <political advertisement />
<paultag> Obama's starting to use Big Bird in ads, pissing off PBS
<canthus13> Well, they're totally misrepresenting what Romney said about big bird and PBS.  not to mention that only 12% of PBS's operating income comes from the federal government.
<paultag> yep.
<paultag> but the killer is PBS' funding isn't even a percent of fed. funding
<paultag> in fact, pbs, npr, and all other line-items that'd get cut just barely make 1%
<paultag> just barely
<canthus13> Oh, I agree. fixing medicaid/medicare fraud would do much, much more.
<paultag> aye
<paultag> a lot of things would
 * canthus13 doesn't like either candidate.. just dislikes Romney less. :/
<canthus13> ...but that's the way most elections go for me. Vote for the candidate I have the least amount of dislike for.
<dzho> canthus13: so, no Gary Johnson for you, then?
<yano> don't forget about Jill Stein!
<dzho> heh
 * dzho guesses canthus13 would swing closer to Johnson than Stein
<dzho> but maybe I'll go Stein, since I'm not in a swing state
<yano> http://isidewith.com/ is pretty interesting. i was surprised at who i sided with.
 * canthus13 has no interest in voting for people who can't possibly win.  If they can't get on the ballot in every state, it's a wasted vote.
<canthus13> yano: ...the pulsating heads at the end were creepy.
<canthus13> I apparently match romney best, then Johnson.
<canthus13> Stein is second to last at 44%.
<paultag> http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-linux-donationware-7000005497/
<paultag> I feel cheep and used.
<canthus13> Meh. It's just a new variation on the usual panhandling that accompanies larger free projects.
<dzho> well, there are the non-profit free projects
<dzho> this isn't one of them
<dzho> > Canonical will not be using the money for any Canonical business-orientated functions
<dzho> well, ok
<dzho> although "orientated" is one of those abominations amongst words
<Cheri703> dzho: http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-ori1.htm
<Cheri703> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/orientated
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-10
<dzho> Cheri703: thank you, but I stand by my aesthetic judgement :-)
<Cheri703> hehe, fair enough :) some people get mad because they think it isn't a real word :)
 * thafreak just rooted his first android device...
<canthus13> Finally.
 * canthus13 had his rooted 10 minutes out of the box.
<canthus13> ...Only because the machine I was doing the rooting from was so freaking slow.
<thafreak> Well, my first phone required me to downgrade the os first and a bunch of other stuff...so I never bothered
<thafreak> until I got my new one
<thafreak> then I couldn't finish the rooting of my old one, because the old android required you to setup a google account before you could do anything
<thafreak> and that required data service...but i cancelled my phone service well before then
<thafreak> SO, turns out you can get a prepaid sim card from tmobile for like $1
<thafreak> and it has enough time on it to get you past that first screen
 * canthus13 nods.
<thafreak> looks like the newest cyanogen i can put on here is 6...which is ~android 2.2
<thafreak> atleast it's a tad newer than what I had on there...and maybe performs a bit better too
<thafreak> well that's kinda lame
<thafreak> they gave me $3.34 with the sim card
<thafreak> and i chose the $2/day plan (since it included data)
<thafreak> i started using it around 9pm
<thafreak> now that it's after midnight, it's saying my balance is too low
<thafreak> lol
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> oh well...I paid $1, and got $3.34 credit too...not bad
<thafreak> plus they shipped it overnight UPS for free for some odd reason
<canthus13> Weird.
<thafreak> i thought so
<thafreak> you could get standard shipping free...or overnight for $0.00
<thafreak> so...i selected overnight...I ordered it last night, it was at my door by 2:30pm today
<thafreak> well, now I have a spare phone I can use on wifi networks, and in a pinch, can grab a pre-paid card at a gas station to make calls with
<Cheri703> thafreak: do you have google voice?
<thafreak> Cheri703: yep, i have google voice
<Cheri703> if you haven't already, check out grooveIP
<Cheri703> you can make wifi calls with your google talk and google voice number
<thafreak> I tried the free version once, but the call quality was pretty horrible
<thafreak> I have csipsimple, that's a generic SIP client, going to play with that hooked up to my asterisk box first
<Cheri703> I've got the paid version, and I don't know that it makes a huge difference, but I get great quality when I'm at home. sometimes it gets weird so I reboot the phone and it's fine.
<thafreak> I may try the paid version...everyone says it's good...
<thafreak> they should maybe make sure the free version doesn't scare people off though :)
<thafreak> and I was running it on a stock phone...maybe this one with cyanogen would work better too...
 * canthus13 is testing out awesome.
<thafreak> the wm?
<canthus13> yep.
<thafreak> you turning into paultag ?
<paultag> :D
<canthus13> thafreak: nah. I just want something lighterweight.
<paultag> tiling WMs are nice
<canthus13> Gnome 3 likes to lock up on me a lot.
<canthus13> 4GB and it'll still swap on occasion.
<canthus13> (mostly due to chromium, but still...)
<canthus13> ...ctrl-alt-<arrow> gives me letters instead of switching desktops.
<paultag> canthus13: super
<paultag> canthus13: super left / right, now. and they're not desktops, they're tags
<paultag> also super 1-9
<paultag> move a window with super-shift-N, where N is 1-9
<paultag> can't remember if this is my awesome rc or default
<paultag> but my bindings are different somehow
<canthus13> paultag: I figured it out.
<paultag> canthus13: want to have your mind blown? Super-ctrl-N
<paultag> multi-tag views.
<paultag> super-o to move windows between desktops
<paultag> (screens)
<canthus13> now that's cool.
<paultag> yep.
<paultag> super+space to change layout (top right)
<paultag> super+shift+space to go back
<paultag> you should remove ones you don't use
<paultag> super-rightclick to resize with the mouse, otherwise super+hjkl
<paultag> super+shift+jk to move windows
<paultag> takes some getting used to
<paultag> but it's nice.
<paultag> not awesome
<paultag> but nice.
<dzho> > they're not desktops,  they're tags
<dzho> and we have always been at war with Eastasia
<paultag> hahahahahaha
<paultag> dzho: well, the idea is your desktop can (at any time) be any set of tags
<paultag> dzho: so you have one "desktop" per screen, you just change the tags behind it
<paultag> so let's say all your chat is on tag2, and web on tag3, you can view tag2+3 together on the desktop
<paultag> so there is actually a slight difference in meaning
<dzho> also, the zeitgeist is that we're gearing to use these on non-desktop systems
<dzho> which makes the whole "year of the Linux desktop" ever so much more the punchline these days
<dzho> though how key combos translate to touch interfaces is a bit rough to contemplate
<Cheri703> so I found out last night I'm getting a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7" (like...the original one, but still!) so now I have to figure out what the heck I'm going to use it for other than work things when doing errands
<paultag> dude
<paultag> everything
<paultag> use it for all the things
<Cheri703> but I have my phone! which is pretty massive already
<Cheri703> I guess I need to figure out what stuff is tablet specific
<paultag> :)
<paultag> get another arm for it for your batwoman gave
<paultag> cave*
<Cheri703> might...
<Cheri703> saw some interesting wall mount ideas that I might get for when I'm doing dishes/chores, because I need amusement
<dzho> Cheri703: I got mine ostensibly to be an ebook reader, but now I (sadly) use it mostly for reddit (via Diode)
<dzho> it's rooted, but now I really need to get cyanogenmod or something on it
<Cheri703> I have a nook already! that's the thing
<dzho> yeah, but nook doesn't give you amazon book access, does it?
<dzho> see, I started with a gifted Kindle
<paultag> you can if you root it, no?
<dzho> paultag: they're computers, it's all just programming, right? :-)
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> with this I will have: old android phone (that is used for specific things on occasion), current android phone, nook simple touch, samsung galaxy tab, netbook, desktop (not counting various other computers not in normal rotation)
<Cheri703> paultag: I have mine rooted, it can run the kindle app
<Cheri703> *dzho ^^
<paultag> yep, right
<dzho> ah
<Cheri703> I have all the root
 * dzho has not dared to try rooting his wife's Nook
<dzho> now, that doesn't sound quite like it should
<Cheri703> 3 rooted android devices already
<Cheri703> soon to be 4
<dzho> got CM on any?
<Cheri703> cm7 on sprint hero, cm9 on samsung galaxy s2
<Cheri703> probably run cmWhatever on the tab, but I don't know
<Cheri703> it'll probably be for experimenting mostly :)
<dzho> yeah, cm that sucker out of the box
<Cheri703> theoretically cm10 should run on my phone once it's out
<paultag> I can't find a CM over 7 that can run on my HTC Ace
<Cheri703> well, on the S2, the hero I don't think can handle much above 7, haven't checked in a while
<Cheri703> anyone recommend any tablet specific apps that are amazing?
 * dzho watches with interest
<paultag> haha
<dzho> I guess I'd just say that at the 7" form factor the Hackers Keyboard is useable in a way I can't imagine it being on a smaller device.
<canthus13> paultag: Where do you autostart stuff in awesome? (like nm-applet)
<paultag> canthus13: I use fbautostart / wrapper around awesome wm
 * canthus13 nods.
<paultag> canthus13: my setup is non-standard, but you can get it by installing hairycandy-desktop
<paultag> @ http://archive.pault.ag/
<paultag> source for that is @ https://github.com/paultag/hairycandy and via dsc
<paultag> this is what'll pull in - https://github.com/paultag/hairycandy/blob/master/debian/substvars.json.d/hairycandy-desktop
<canthus13> k.
<thafreak> hackers keyboard...that's what i was missing!
<thafreak> thanks dzho
<dzho> thafreak: glad to point it out!
<dzho> thafreak: be sure to get it from f-droid, just to feed that whole FOSS love thing
<dzho> we all using f-droid, right?
<dzho> or, I don't know, cm has its own way of distributing this stuff, maybe.
<thafreak> irssi connectbot works pretty well on this 7" tablet...but was stillmissing a few things
<thafreak> what's an f-droid
<dzho> free software android repository
<dzho> think, google play or amazon app store
<dzho> only, you know, FOSS
<dzho> obviously it's not going to have the tons and tons of apps, but it is growing
<thafreak> is it an app you sideload first?
<dzho> thafreak: it is
<dzho> then, you can manage repositories within the app itself, though I have not done that.
<dzho> or, I guess I should say, I think you can do that.
<dzho> [confirmation needed]
<thafreak> nice, thanks for the heads up
<dzho> hope you like it
<dzho> not sure I'm ready for an android device that has no other proprietary software than the radio firmware (probably best case one can realistically use these days) but I'm open to working toward that.
 * thafreak busy installing f-droid on all the devices
<dzho> whee!
 * dzho hopes thafreak doesn't blame him if his dog runs away or his truck gets stolen, now.
<thafreak> of course i will...that's how opensource works
<dzho> :\
<drkokandy> Installing f-droid now :) first I've heard of it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-11
<paultag> https://twitter.com/paultag/status/256214399843446784 ← lololol :)
<canthus13> paultag: what's a good volume control applet?
<paultag> canthus13: not sure, I use gnome's or whatever
<paultag> it should start up with gnome-settings-daemon
<paultag> and volume whatever :)
<paultag> not sure, that's voodoo to me :)
<canthus13> Hmm. gnome-settings-daemon did nothing other than change the theme.
<canthus13> Oh. nm. there they are.
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> black icons on a dark grey taskbar...
<paultag> yah
<paultag> that's annoying
<paultag> never bothered to fix that
<canthus13> ...and yet the network manager is blue.
<paultag> \o/
 * canthus13 ponders having his router broadcast duplicate SSIDs for every network in his neighborhood.
<dzho> 'sup, Buckeyes?
<paultag> chilln'
<paultag> you?
<thafreak> yo
<paultag> yao
<thafreak> gotta love how gmail marks most of the mail various other google divisions sends me as spam
<thafreak> http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/119f6m/red_hat_salesman_just_fucked_up/
<canthus13> I'm looking at a house online... "3 Beds 1.100000023841858 Baths"
<canthus13> ...
<canthus13> is the .100000023841858 bath a bucket in the corner?
<dzho> oh man where has http://rosettacode.org been all my life
<paultag> oh dear god
<paultag> http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/11amtq/so_someone_pitched_down_a_babys_cry_i_have_never/
<canthus13> paultag: Do you ever tire of The Game?
<paultag> UGH
<paultag> fucking canthus13
<dzho> well, shit
<dzho> I hear this morning firefox 16 was pulled
<dzho> *then* I get Update Manager popping up to tell me that there's an upgrade to Firefox 16 in Lucid
<dzho> hells no
<dzho> huh, one of the many things I missed http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/25/texasinstruments-wireless-idUSL1E8KP5FN20120925?irpc=932
<dzho> relevant perhaps to Canonical's push into mobile using OMAP
<thafreak> In other news, as if java wasn't making me hate my job enough, my boss said she wants me to try setting up YET ANOTHER java web thing
<thafreak> If anyone needs me, I'll be trying this new thing called "Cutting" that all the kids are talking about...
 * canthus13 hands thafreak a rusty spork. Have at it.
<thafreak> what spork can be rusty...
<thafreak> i doubt the titanium ones thinkgeek sells would "rust"
<thafreak> the rest are plastic
<canthus13> thafreak: I'm sure I could find one.  Find a cheap chinese knockoff ot the titanium one.
<thafreak> canthus13: that'd probably be made of lead...i don't think lead rusts either
<canthus13> thafreak: Lead oxidizes...
<Cheri703> just to avoid this having to continue: http://www.amazon.com/Chinook-Plateau-Stainless-Steel-Spork/dp/B0026JJ464  Yes it is "stainless steel" stainless steel can still rust. :)
<canthus13> heh. True.
<Cheri703> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-12
<Cheri703> Anyone have a RAID setup they use with any regularity?
<Cheri703> I'm contemplating the idea
<thafreak> i do
<thafreak> i have several
<thafreak> but more disks mean more potential for failure actually
<thafreak> since having 3-4 times the number of disks spinning 24/7, I've seen a major increase in the number of failing hard drives at my house...
<thafreak> :/
<thafreak> like my newest raid 10 array, i just happened to peak in the dmesg, I saw sata errors on one of the disks
<thafreak> but no errors from MD/raid layer...and no smart errors yet
<thafreak> so, I have no idea what happened there
<thafreak> probably me using non-raid compatible drives
<thafreak> there might be some weight to the disk manufacturer's argument that you should use raid compatible disks
<thafreak> i.e. WD RE4 or Red drives, or seagate ES2 drives
<thafreak> not sure if there are any drive manufacturers left out there besides WD and seagate...
<thafreak> well, who's cheapest drives aren't $500
<thafreak> that's my 2 cents anyway
<thafreak> I would try the WD Red drives...not because I have any experience with them mind you, but there really isn't much to choose from anyway
<thafreak> the Red drives are supposed to be geard for home NAS, and therefore combine the benefits of the Green drives with some of the features of the RE4 enterprise raid drives
<thafreak> at a cost closer to the green drives
<thafreak> I used to be very pro-seagate, but I just recently had 3 out of 4 high end enterprise class (read expensive) seagate drives die after maybe 3 1/2 years
<thafreak> i expect cheap desktop drives to have that kind of lifespan, not the ones you pay almost double for...
<thafreak> ok, sorry...</rant>
<dzho> no no, let the ranting flow
<paultag> http://www.theonion.com/articles/fucker-riding-mans-ass-whole-way-out-to-cleveland,6860/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_campaign=standard-post%3Asection%3Adefault NSFW
<paultag> but awesome
<thafreak> anyone ever buy a case like this:
<thafreak> http://www.amazon.com/Nanuk-Case-Cubed-Foam-Olive/dp/B003JH7ZLS/ref=sr_1_41_m?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1350073547&sr=1-41
<thafreak> I'm considering getting one for transporting hard drives
<thafreak> using either bare sata drives, or external usb drives as backup media
<thafreak> instead of tapes
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-14
<canthus13> paultag: Odd stuff.. gnome-session-daemon gave me a volume control once. Now all I get from it is the battery icon. :/
<canthus13> paultag: found it. gnome-sound-applet.
<canthus13> now I just need to get the multimedia keys working without gnome-session-daemon.
<gilbert> hey guys, just so you know i put together and submitted our re-approval application
<gilbert> <cross fingers>
<Cheri703> saw that, thanks! I was going to tackle it tomorrow
 * skellat farts
<Unit193> Been doing that a bit more lately, I'll blame the weather change.
<canthus13> Unit193: ..I thought it was my amazing beef stew.
<skellat> So, are we going to have a release party for Quantal Quetzal anywheres?
 * skellat runs off to dinner
<drkokandy> party?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-07
<canthus13> blah. I need a decent file manager that supports sshfs.
<skellat> canthus13: Install gigolo which will ease some of those issues
<canthus13> midnight commander supports it. :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Our portal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast FLAC (134): https://archive.org/download/BC134/BC-134.flac | Second star to the right and straight on...whoa, where did that construction zone come from?
<belkinsa> Could you guys do me and skellet (I'm writing on the behalf of him) a  favor and update your pin on the map of our team: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user and also there is the mailing list item about it: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01335.html.  Thank you.
<jenni> [ User locations | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/GIyBhd
<jenni> https://j.mp/1b2Y7Xs
<jrgifford> belkinsa: yes, done!
<belkinsa> Thank you.
 * Unit193 ponders if you can add yourself, if you can also remove...
<belkinsa> You can.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-08
<thafreak> my pin was already up to date
<belkinsa> Thank you for keeping it up to date
<belkinsa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-10
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<skellat> .nws 44041
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Geneva, OH.
<skellat> .nws 44003
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Andover, OH.
<Unit193> ##weather-us-oh
<skellat> Unit193: I know.
<skellat> Just waiting to see if I woke anybody up
<skellat> Unit193: How is the life?
<Unit193> Not played it for quite some time.
<skellat> Ah
 * belkinsa is alive
<belkinsa> Hey there, skellat.
<skellat> belkinsa: Hello
<skellat> What's happenin'?
<Unit193> Waiting for the snow to hit already. :P
<belkinsa> I think the Ohio Planet still isn't catching my feed.  Did I do something wrong?
<skellat> Unit193: Snow is a four letter swear word that starts with "S".  You know I wait until at least Halloween for it to start falling here in the Lake Erie Primary Snowbelt.
<skellat> belkinsa: Let me log in and look
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<Unit193> "Summer" is the 6 letter one. :P
<skellat> belkinsa: What's your blog's RSS feed?  I didn't realize that the add-a-blog bit went to a Google Spreadsheet that I don't actually have control over.
<skellat> I'll need to add it manually.
<belkinsa> http://belkinsaubuntu.wordpress.com/ but I don't know how to get the feed of it
<jenni> [ The Ubuntu Sense | A blog of a Ubuntu user and community member (non-@ubuntu.com though) ] - https://j.mp/GIxQUs
<belkinsa> Er
<belkinsa> https://belkinsaubuntu.wordpress.com/feed/
<skellat> Yep
<belkinsa> And thank you
<skellat> Boom
<skellat> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/planet/feed
 * skellat **SLAPS** jenni
<skellat> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/planet/
<jenni> [ Planet Ohio | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/GIy7H6
<belkinsa> Q00t!
<belkinsa> W00t*
<belkinsa> Thank you!
<skellat> belkinsa: It isn't planet.ubuntu.com but that comes after you secure Ubuntu Member status
<belkinsa> I know that
<belkinsa> The Ohio Team Planet is more for the team, right?
<skellat> Yep
<belkinsa> Just checking.
<skellat> I need to promote it more
<skellat> I'll have to take that as an action item for the T-cycle
<belkinsa> Can restarting the ReLoCo's be another?
<skellat> belkinsa: We'll see
<belkinsa> Okay
<skellat> That's an effort that won't fit neatly within a six month period
<Unit193> If nobody goes, you're left there sitting by yourself.
<belkinsa> True.
<skellat> That's why we start with the map pinning and look at it from there
<belkinsa> Right
<Unit193> It's not really a "restarting" of the ReLoCos, you have to get people actually interested in going.
<belkinsa> Yeah, sorry for the lack of the correct word.
<skellat> belkinsa Unit193: There is some interest.  I know there were a bunch of questions at OLF on the exhibition floor.  What that translates into is something yet to be seen.
<skellat> Granted, most of those asking were Columbus-based.
<belkinsa> Based on the map, that's where the mass seems to be loctated.
<Unit193> http://bad.debian.net/shotgun_rules.txt
<belkinsa> Wait, I'm wrong
<belkinsa> Seems to be more in the Cleveland area followed by that area
<skellat> Unit193: Evan Prodromou wrote that?  The King of Identica?
<Unit193> Sure, if you say so.
<skellat> Granted, Evan lives in Montreal now...
 * Unit193 never did anything with that site, doesn't care about it. :D
<skellat> Plus we've still got Verification to go through with the LoCo Council which is going to be interesting
<belkinsa> ABout what?
<skellat> We have to do a LoCo health check with the LoCo Council which means I have to prepare some paperwork
<belkinsa> I see.
<skellat> I still have to determine how far I recuse myself from the handling of the paperwork since I am both Point of Contact and now a member of LoCo Council
<skellat> That's on the agenda for me in the next two weeks to get moving
<skellat> This is what that involves: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<jenni> [ LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/GIztBH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-11
<skellat> And here's what needs to be edited: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/GIzKo7
 * skellat disappears to watch Big Bang Theory
<belkinsa> So this just the base one?
<belkinsa> Never mind.
<skellat> Something creepy online to be considered and dealt with: http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/10/11/how-to-opt-out-of-googles-plan-to-sell-your-endorsements-to-advertisers/
<jenni> [ How To Opt Out Of Google's Plan To Sell Your Endorsements To Advertisers - Forbes ] - https://j.mp/19v4JyO
<dzho> s/something/something else/
<Unit193> Yet another?
 * skellat finds it complicated to continue fussing over the Verification paperwork when wiki.ubuntu.com is taking an extended siesta while trying to let me log in
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-12
<skellat> First draft is up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/GIzKo7
<alpacaherder> Good morning Ohio
<belkinsa> Hey guys.  I was wondering about how to figure out where our members are in the state without using the member map.  You think a survey could work better?
<alpacaherder> belkinsa: If you get any responses, a survey may be worth it.  What platform would you host the survey on?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-13
<belkinsa> I was thinking of doing Survey Monkey.
<belkinsa> And I was at OSU for OMEA marching band contest.  I got to see the OSU's marching band and the oldest high school marching band in the state for the first time!
<belkinsa> All, skellat posted this on the mailing-list: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01338.html  It regards our future as a LoCo.
<jenni> [ [Ubuntu-us-ohio] The Verification Application & Looking Ahead ] - https://j.mp/189sNXI
<skellat> .nws 44005
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<skellat> Thank you jenni
<Unit193> canthus13: Heh, not that it matters much now, but I actually did a few builds of openbox-desktop. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-06
 * thafreak has a self imposed ban after the last two shopping trips to microcenter
<thafreak> Last trip was buying parts for a project though, so the expense was legit
<thafreak> still spent way more than I thought
<thafreak> the time before that though...whoa...drove up and just decided to build a new server
<thafreak> spent probably $750
<thafreak> and I didn't even buy a stack of hard drives...that's usually the biggest expense when i build something
<thafreak> 4 hard drives for raid adds up
<thafreak> this server though, no raid...so it was just an extra expensive box...I'm hoping to make the money back in electricity savings though
<andygraybeal> are there linux/unix certification centers in columbus or ohio?
<andygraybeal> anyone have certs?
<yano> andygraybeal: someone in the osuosc channel might know
<andygraybeal> thank yan
<andygraybeal> i need a job yano
<andygraybeal> something that pays around 40-50k
<andygraybeal> i'm seeing this on googs: http://www.cedsolutions.com/computer-training-course/columbus-OH
<jenni> [ Columbus, OH - Computer IT Training and Certification Classes ] - https://j.mp/1rdohMZ
<yano> ah
<yano> i usually look on linkedin for jobs
<andygraybeal> yea
<andygraybeal> cool, i'll do that / keep doing that :)
<yano> i've heard of people having luck on craigslist
<yano> i've never tried that
<andygraybeal> yea, i look at cl also
<thafreak> Cheapest cert is probably LPIC
<thafreak> costs like $300 maybe per level
<thafreak> Unless you take the exams at Ohio Linux Fest, then you can get a decent discount
<thafreak> They're not as well known as like the redhat certs, but those are ridiculously expensive to take
<thafreak> Talk to itsafork, he used to be the columbus ubuntu lead
<thafreak> he's down there and I think just changed jobs and he also not that long ago finished his leve 3 cert
<dzho> thafreak: level 3 LPIC?
<thafreak> yeah
<thafreak> LPIC-3...I've only done LPIC-2
<thafreak> I probably need to take an exam soon though...I think I only get 5 years before they expire
<thafreak> and I'm probably coming up on year 4 now
<dzho> that's what gets me about the cert process
<dzho> like, I'm already dubious, and to have it turn into a treadmill thing just doesn't appeal.
<thafreak> yeah
<thafreak> I'm not looking  forward to LPIC-3
<thafreak> last I looked, it was geared towards samba/windows integration
<thafreak> not my bag
<thafreak> I'm hoping it changes before I have to take it...
<andygraybeal> thafreak, cool.  i'm looking at the LPIC
<andygraybeal> thafreak, and dzho, thanks for helping
<andygraybeal> hmm there are study guides on tpb too
<andygraybeal> anyone remeber #trainingwarez on efnet in the late 90s?
<andygraybeal> seems like forever ago
<andygraybeal> so there two series of linux certs:  LPIC (linux professional) and LFCS (linux foundation)
<andygraybeal> you guys mentioned LPIC, so i assume that that one is more popular than the Linux Foundation series?
<thafreak> Linux foundation one is pretty new. It was just mentioned a few months ago actually I think
<andygraybeal> yea, thafreak ... reading the outlines of the LPICs... and your right... LPIC3 = ldap and active directory integration .. .it's a bummer they want you to learn AD stuff.
<andygraybeal> is there any AD prerequisites before you can pass an LPIC3?
<andygraybeal> i mean i assume so...
<andygraybeal> i have had the luck of admining 80 people LDAP and integrating auth across few apps with it... but no AD :)
<andygraybeal> i don't want to touch the windows stuff..
<thafreak> I'm hoping it changes and they get rid of the samba/windows stuff and let you chose your own path
<thafreak> they have been adding extra topics like virtualization and security
<thafreak> so I'm hoping they let you pic something other than samba eventually
<andygraybeal> *cross-fingers*
<andygraybeal> how much are the LPIC exams?  ...
<thafreak> I think normally like $150/exam and there are 2 per level
<andygraybeal> k
<andygraybeal> i'm getting government assistance due to my disability
<andygraybeal> i've never had government assistance yet
<andygraybeal> they are going to help me pay for the exams.
<andygraybeal> i just filed for disability even though i've been disabled for a long time
<andygraybeal> i'm pretty stoked
<andygraybeal> do i have to have the 'linux essentials' before i can take the lpic1 ?
<andygraybeal> okay cool.  well i'm happy you said something
<thafreak> sorry, was away
<thafreak> I don't think you have to take essentials
<thafreak> I think that's like a basic all by it self exam
<thafreak> you can if you want before lpic1 but I don't think it's required
<thafreak> It's relatively new
<thafreak> I think it's geared towards like high school students to get their feet wet
<thafreak> hope that helps...
 * thafreak has to drive home now
<andygraybeal> thafreak, i read some of the material for the essentials..... it's an outline of what a computer is and an operating system...hahah it's kind of funny
<andygraybeal> your right it's for highshoolers.. or younger i imagine even.
<andygraybeal> it's been 17 years since i've studied to get a techy certificate.
<andygraybeal> it's way dramatic... but feels like a new chapter in my life...
<andygraybeal> just reading through the first lpic1 books i don't know a ton of it
<andygraybeal> stuff i just look up on google and never think about or remember
<andygraybeal> or really care to remember honestly
<andygraybeal> i mean without having to take an exam
<PCLine_> What exam are you taking?
<andygraybeal> i'm gonna hopefully take the lpic-1 and lpic-2 :)
<andygraybeal> i need to get a job and i'm hoping having some certs will help.  i have no college and my experience even though lengthy is not very strong i would say.
<andygraybeal> and other than 6 years working at a university... my linux admin experience was at a very small place :(
<PCLine_> Never seen Linux Certification Exams before.  I learned something new again today.
<andygraybeal> http://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification & https://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications
<jenni> [ Linux Certification and Certification Courses - Linux Foundation Training ] - https://j.mp/1Emk43E
<jenni> [ Linux Certifications Overview | Linux Professional Institute (LPI) ] - https://j.mp/1Emk2c6
<andygraybeal> like thafreak said LF exames aren't very popular.. they are new
<andygraybeal> but LPI exam have plenty of resources
<andygraybeal> easily found on websites that our sorely mentioned in some channels on irc.
<andygraybeal> so i downloaded a the reference books and cbts
<andygraybeal> PCLine_, yes, i have the chance at government assistance to help me pay for the exams.... so i'm going to jump at it.  i just applied for disability and got it.
<PCLine_> I need some Certification like .... A+ or Network+
<andygraybeal> yea, i should probably get those too
<andygraybeal> i studied for A+ about 20 years ago :)
<andygraybeal> it seems so silly now.. but i should probably get it anyway
<andygraybeal> some security certifications would be good too
<andygraybeal> i knew a guy that got his cissp
<andygraybeal> not 20 years.. more like 18 years
<PCLine_> 20 or 18 thats about the same right?
<andygraybeal> yea
<andygraybeal> at this point it is
<andygraybeal> i'm getting too old
<andygraybeal> and i'm not even old
<andygraybeal> i've never heard of the 'tac' command.. omg
<andygraybeal> opposite of cat..... sounds like a bad joke or somethin
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-07
<PCLine_> I hope it doesnt reformat my drive!  I just typed it.
<andygraybeal> hahahah
<andygraybeal> well, your familiar with cat right?
<andygraybeal> it reverses the output
<andygraybeal> if you aren't familiar with cat.. it means concatenate.. which means to jam crap together.  but it is what i've primarily used to output stuff to the screen long before i learned of more or less.
<PCLine_> Yep  I know cat
<andygraybeal> cool
<PCLine_> now that I have Ubuntu running in a VirtualPC I can now learn more.
<andygraybeal> i don't mean to sound patronizing.. i'm being genuine.
<PCLine_> All is good.
<PCLine_> I have some much to learn.  I know just what I needed to load and setup a few apps.
<andygraybeal> it's a rabbit hole for sure
<andygraybeal> i'm assuming you just started then :)  well welome :)  i'm happy to meet you and glad you started.
<andygraybeal> i started back when novell 3 was awesome and learned to migrate people to novell 4.....
<PCLine_> I found a program called Observium and didnt want to run it in windows.
<andygraybeal> when irq's meant something and upper memory was controlled with microswitches on some devices.
<PCLine_> I then found HyperV and learned to install Ubuntu within the VirtualPC.
<andygraybeal> dip swithcs :)
<andygraybeal> nice
<PCLine_> I can remember Novell 3.11
<andygraybeal> nice!!!
<andygraybeal> that's the one
<andygraybeal> we must be the same age, i'm 36
<PCLine_> I am a little older than you.
<andygraybeal> ah cool then
<andygraybeal> you played with cygwin ?
<andygraybeal> having the gnu command inside of windows?
<andygraybeal> *commands
<PCLine_> I did once.   My system didnt like it.
<PCLine_> I think I used it with an Eggdrop bot.
<andygraybeal> i use it anytime i encounter a windows machine :)
<PCLine_> I dont run into Linux much.  But it seems like the monitoring and logging programs are better in Linux than in Windows.
<andygraybeal> sleep
<andygraybeal> night
<PCLine_> nite - good luck with your studies.
<andygraybeal> when you go to the /etc directory.. do you guys in your mind say 'etcetera' or do you say 'et cee' ?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-08
<skellat> jrgifford, Unit193, belkinsa: <AOL> You've Got Mail! </AOL>
<skellat> 000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
 * skellat didn't realize the cat wanted to pounce the keyboard and use IRC too
<dzho> /bin/cat apparently
 * dzho is wondering what the alignment for that bitstring is
<yano> .py print len("000100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000")
<jenni> 141
<thafreak> just a bit too long to tweet
<dzho> .py print "what"
<jenni> what
<dzho> uh
<dzho> .py dir*(
<jenni> SyntaxError: unexpected EOF while parsing (<string>, line 1)
<dzho> .py dir()
<jenni> ['args', 'command', 'output', 'self']
<dzho> .py dir(command)
<jenni> ['__add__', '__class__', '__contains__', '__delattr__', '__doc__', '__eq__', '__ge__', '__getattribute__', '__getitem__', '__getnewargs__', '__getslice__', '__gt__', '__hash__', '__init__', '__le__', '__len__', '__lt__', '__mod__', '__mul__', '__ne__', '__new__', '__reduce__', '__reduce_ex__', '__repr__', '__rmod__', '__rmul__', '__setattr__', '__str__', 'capitalize', 'center', 'count', 'decode', 'encode', 'endswith', 'expandtabs', 'find', 'index', '
<thafreak> That won't be used for evil...
<skellat> Define evil these days
<thafreak> .py print requests.get('http://icanhazip.com/').content
<jenni> NameError: name 'requests' is not defined
<thafreak> awe
<thafreak> .py import requests;print requests.get('http://icanhazip.com/').content
<jenni> ImportError: No module named requests
<yano> .py print urllib2.urlopen("https://wtfismyip.com/text").read()
<jenni> 107.178.200.43
<thafreak> ha
<thafreak> was just about to do that :)
<thafreak> well, icanhazip.com
<yano> it runs on a Google App Engine
<yano> i switched to wtfismyip.com
<yano> they have SSL and ipv4 and ipv6 subdomains and tor-checks
<thafreak> how are you runnin the python on app engine? Like can you create a sub process, or some kind of gae specific worker thing?
<yano> i think so
<yano> it was created byt somebody else and then they left it to me
 * thafreak heading home...
<thafreak> ah
<thafreak> it's neat any way
<yano> oh yea
<yano> i proxy the auto-titles through it too
<thafreak> if it's on gae, I doubt too much evil can be done :)
<yano> https://www.obviouslynotarealdomain.com/
<jenni> [ GO AWAY: 107.178.200.46 Mozilla/5.0 AppEngine-Google; (+http://code.google.com/appengine; appid: tumbolia) ] - https://j.mp/1q0zfHS
<jenni> yeah I just learned how to type.
<jenni> mi.
 * thafreak AFK
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<andygraybeal> heya
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-09
<PCLine_> Hello andygraybeal
<andygraybeal> hi hi PCLine_ :)
<PCLine_> 3 Systems updated and upgraded....I am having trouble with 1 system :(
<andygraybeal> nice
<PCLine_> it is now....update didnt lock everything this time.
<andygraybeal> :)
<Unit193> I need a drink.
 * PCLine_ gives Unit193 a can of 7-Up
 * skellat ponders asking if anybody in-channel wants to do a meet-up at one of the Ohio State Parks lodges the weekend of 14.10's release +/- one week
<andygraybeal> i would but i'm broke and pretty south
<andygraybeal> not only broke, but i don't have a job either
<andygraybeal> but i could use some friends
<andygraybeal> and a job
<skellat> andygraybeal: Which one is closest to you?  http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/lodges
<jenni> [ Lodges & Conference Centers in Ohio State Parks ] - https://j.mp/18gl9O3
<andygraybeal> aah don't make everyone come south
<dzho> south is warmer!
<andygraybeal> i think burr oak is closest.. lemme find a map
<dzho> ;-)
<andygraybeal> burr oak is the only one i recognize but i don't know if it is closest.. i assume it is
<andygraybeal> that site should have a map :)
<andygraybeal> yea, i bet glouster is closest... i'm in coolville
<andygraybeal> next to athens and parkersburg
<andygraybeal> yea, burr oak isn't far at all
<andygraybeal> maybe 45 minutes away?
<andygraybeal> but that would make it a far drive from everyone else
<andygraybeal> 45minutes to an hour i would guess actually
<andygraybeal> yea maybe more like an hour it looks like
<andygraybeal> my location sucks i've been thinking about moving to columbus area to get a job
<andygraybeal> google says it's 57 minutes away :)
<andygraybeal> glouster is a rough area :)
<andygraybeal> i mean probably a lot better than columbus though
<PCLine_> What is a Meet-Up you are Pondering to ask?
<andygraybeal> a shindig
<andygraybeal> i should sleep soon
<andygraybeal> i should sharpen some knives too
<andygraybeal> i'm even refraining from smoking certain herbs to get a job
<andygraybeal> which i think is stupid but i'm fine with it
<skellat> PCLine_: At this point a social gathering of community members
<Unit193> Shindig, didn't go well, someone ended up married accidentally...
<Unit193> skellat: Ah, you use miro?
<skellat> Used to
<skellat> Gonna have to try building from source it seems
<Unit193> Shouldn't be hard.
<skellat> Hunh
<skellat> Reading through the Participatory Culture Foundation's Form 990 that was filed with work...not pretty
<skellat> Ended 2012 over 800k in the hole
<skellat> Said form available publicly through The Foundation Center: http://990s.foundationcenter.org/990_pdf_archive/202/202630593/202630593_201212_990.pdf
<jenni> https://j.mp/10SEi5O
<skellat> Bradley Kuhn at Software Freedom Conservancy has been encouraging folks to read through the 990s of non-profits in the F/LOSS world
<skellat> Supposedly the British comic John Oliver did something similar on some sort of cable TV show he has here in America relative to the Miss America pageant
<skellat> :-D -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/533810/ubuntu-14-04-is-slow-12gb-ram
<jenni> [ configuration - ubuntu 14.04 is slow @ 12gb Ram - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/10SFdDt
<skellat> And if we ever wondered how much it cost to put on OLF, page 11 of this shows some details from a couple years ago: http://990s.foundationcenter.org/990_pdf_archive/204/204510424/204510424_201112_990EZ.pdf
<jenni> https://j.mp/10SGQ3T
<andygraybeal> how are you guys this morning?
<Unit193> Alive, drinking coffee, etc.  You?
 * skellat survived swaddling his cat in a towel like a human baby and carrying him from home to the vet as well as back agian
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-12
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<skellat> http://www.iuculano.it/linux/apt-get-purge-chromium/
<jenni> [ apt-get purge chromium | Giuseppe, il suo blog ] - https://j.mp/1EMClr5
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-05
<Derath-Srvr> *zzzzzzzzzzzz*
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Hello!
<Unit193> Been a little since last I bothered you.
<yano> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-34444233
<jenni> [ Edward Snowden interview: 'Smartphones can be taken over' - BBC News ] - https://j.mp/1j0jxOr
<Unit193> That's why you don't get a smartphone!  Also, have a good cabin hidden out, stocked well with no power.
<Unit193> (Except solar, or wind.)
<dzho> also, make sure to be rich.
<dzho> that helps a *lot*
<dzho> not the least with the whole having-other-places-to-live
<Unit193> I'm not rich. :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-06
<dzho> Unit193: most of us aren't!
<dzho> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DblvhECdws0
<jenni> [ Talking Heads - Life During Wartime (HQ) - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1j3i9L0
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/10/time-warner-cable-promises-to-stop-acting-like-a-cable-company/
<jenni> [ Time Warner Cable promises to stop acting like a cable company | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1Z8SiCc
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-07
<andygraybeal> sounds like an onion
<yano> lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-10
<belkinsa_> Thanks for everyone who showed up!  Let's try to do this again next year
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-12
<Derath-Srvr> Was great finally getting to meet some of you!
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Oh dang, you were there and I missed you?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-14
<thafreak> Unit193: you missed me too!
<Unit193> thafreak: Did you see some odd guy in a red shirt and Purdue baseball hat?
<thafreak> I can't recall...
<thafreak> I meant to get back to the ubuntu booth, but kept getting distracted by people i ran into
<Unit193> I missed a few people I'm sure, all I really saw was nhandler, pleia2, and jose.
<Unit193> Oh right, and belkinsa somehow knew who to go up to to find "Unit193"
<jose> ohai
<Unit193> Why hello jose!
<jose> o/
<jose> I need to start packing. no moar procrastinating
<jose> yano: OMG I FORGOT YOU WERE GOING TO BE THERE
<Unit193> He told me nope.jpg.
<Unit193> thafreak: https://flic.kr/p/MSZ54Z I'm the freak on the left.
<jenni> [ Yay the #Ubuntu crew :D #ohiolinux | Elizabeth K. Joseph | Flickr ] - https://flic.kr
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-15
<belkinsa> Unit193: you stood out too easily!
<Unit193> That sounds bad.  My goal was for certain people to spot me though.
<belkinsa> Should I take off that image then?
<belkinsa> Unit193: Wasn't I one?
<Unit193> Well, didn't know you were going/remember.
<belkinsa> It was a short notice thing of me going.
<belkinsa> yano: did you come or no?
<Unit193> Kind of funny as nhandler didn't know who I was when I went up to him and asked him a question related to his talk. :D
<thafreak> Oh I probably did see you somewhere, the shirt seems familiar now...
<thafreak> I had a debian hat on, pretty sure I was the only one there with one as I had it custom made :)
<Unit193> Hah!  I had decent planning then! \o/
<Unit193> thafreak: Well, I could tell which talks I went to, but...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-10-10
<yano> http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/deep-space/news/a28562/researchers-find-universes-missing-matter/
<jenni> [ Researchers Find Universe's 'Missing Matter' ] - https://bit.ly/2yBj8y5
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-10-12
<yano> Unit193: https://help.codeux.com/textual/Security-Advisory-October-2017-1.kb
<jenni> [ Textual IRC Client Knowledge Base - Security Advisory: October 2017, #1 ] - https://bit.ly/2kGWRbU
<yano> :-P
<Unit193> >_>
 * Unit193 publicly stabs yano!
<yano> lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-10-10
<thafreak> So, is anyone going to OLF this weekend?
<Unit193> Unfortunately not, but pleia2 and jose will be there.
<thafreak> I'm a bit on the fence...I've done 12 in a row already
<Unit193> I've...Only ever been once.
<dzho> thafreak: car's making a funny sound. am taking it in in less than an hour to get checked out, and to get a headlamp replaced. so, if that all checks out, I'll probably go, yeah.
<dzho> tbh fsoss is my preferred regional event for a variety of reasons, but the timing for it doesn't work out for me this month
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-10-11
<thafreak> I ordered a new car, my old one is also, lets say not trust worthy
<thafreak> I'm trying not to drive it too much as I really don't want to put the money into fixing it just to trade it in any day now
<thafreak> I've already put something like $800 into the stupid thing since ordering the new car just to keep it running
<thafreak> Stupid new car is in high demand so I had to wait like 6 weeks...
<thafreak> Typical for my family though, we're rather horrible when it comes to getting the timing right for life events
<thafreak> So, that said...if the new car isn't in by Friday, I doubt I'll be going.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-10-12
<dzho> I may end up spending half my time here shopping at IKEA anyway, as it happens
<dzho> also, 271 is the pits
